# Cleaning Rocket Appartemento Machine



## aviramyosef (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello, I'm using Rocket Appartemento machine for almost 1 year.

How do you often clean the machine?

Thanks in advance

Aviram


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello and welcome 

Which kind of cleaning do you mean? A daily clean, weekly, or do you mean de scale or something?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

This is a scary question, could lead anywhere. Could you be more specific of your daily routine.


----------



## aviramyosef (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello Jony, I mean a daily\monthly cleaning.

Do i need to descale the machine?

as far as i read rocket does not suggest to descale the machine.

I'm using Brita water and oscar 90 scale


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Have a read of this thread.
It should tell you everything you need to know including some questions you haven't even thought of yet.


----------

